# Have a shot?



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
I found out I'd learned the functions in a way that made Fe and Te get confused. I'm now unsure about my use of Fe-Ti and Te-Fi. I'm fairly sure I use Ni, but maybe Si...I'm fairly sure I'm an introverted type.


*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
I find explaining my feelings quite hard, but I need to explore things in my head, in person, say it or draw it to explain myself – I like to be understood and hate people taking what I say the wrong way. I also want connections and will either actively seek them out or withdraw and just think about them (it depends how Im feeling and what issues I may have – I need a good idea of how to do something before I'll try it).
I think this is because I hate relying on others and I want to be autonomous. If you rely on others you can't reach your own goals in your own time and in the way you want – people are all so different and you can't account for everything theyre going to do i.e. if I got put in groups for university I'd hate it because I couldnt just get on with things. I enjoyed sharing ideas between people, but didn't like having to share work.


*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
Quite recently I felt good for a couple of reasons:


0 – I spent some time with a friend and he said it was really nice to have me over and I felt very valued generally (I find people ignoring me or seeming not to care makes me sad, but it happens a lot. So when this friend was saying how I was great company I was really happy) – I also felt great because he taught me some dancing and I found it wasnt too hard!


1 – I was told my ideas were good in a meeting about research we were conducting at work. I felt very pleased people were taking my ideas on board and that I could actually get my point across. In the past people either didn't accept or acknowledge my ideas, or didnt care about them, so it was nice they might actually get realised.


2 – Drawing and working on little projects with art makes me feel really peaceful. I think this is because it makes me focus intensely on something for a long time and I feel like I have direction (I had a period of feeling very lost for a while and became very depressed)


3 – I had a dream about being with someone I know and enjoying the time a lot and it was very enjoyable (dreams make me seem to have more intense emotions that real life). I'm not sure about this one though, maybe feeling like I was liked?


*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
When I dont understand something or someone – I want to be able to understand everything, but also I feel inferior when I can't be how I want to be i.e. when my emotions take over (I hate feeling sad because it feels like weakness). Weakness to me is being unable to do something and that makes me feel lost which makes me depressed. I need to feel capable. I found asking for help with things really hard for a long time because it was admitting I wasnt capable.
I also think I feel inferior to a lot of people, especially those I respect, because they seem to be at a place that I'd never reach.


*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
Pros and cons for sure. An example is my decision to break up with a boyfriend. I looked at the pros (we got on, had fun etc) and weighed them against the cons (he lived far away, it cost a lot, his timetable for work didnt match mine well etc) and decided it'd be more trouble than it was worth.
This just makes sense to me – I can't find any reason for carrying on with something that causes a lot of issues...sometimes I do and it annoys me – letting my feelings about something win.
I think it's good to listen to feelings, because they let you know what's good for you a lot of the time i.e. ignoring the feeling you've forgotten something may lead to you not having something you need later.


*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
I get a mental picture of the end product i.e. group work to make a poster – I'd imagine what the poster will look like and modify that a little every time some new ideas were put forward. I didn't need to make the poster to feel the outcome was in control though. I preferred to take the role of researcher. I like finding information and putting into something, but I didnt feel the need to make the poster itself (I gave that job to someone else – weirdly I seem to always get put in charge of things and I dont like leading, but prefer to work alone, as then you don't have to think of how to get ideas across and you dont need to worry people will do it wrong or get mad etc)


*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*
Gaming with friends – lots of laughing and chatting, getting to the end of one game, beating parts of another game – feeling like I was getting somewhere in the game and with my friends. It wasnt pointless, it wasnt me wasting my life. Pointless things make me so sad, because I feel Im running out of time all the time....
I also find my memories of things are always tainted by my feelings about it i.e. if it's a happy memory then I'll have a rosy memory (I'll miss out anything bad that happened in that time) and vice versa for bad memories – Im not sure why this happens, my brain does it without me consciously meaning to.


*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
Imagine how it should work, see it in action and then copy it and modify it.


*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
I can make stuff up as I got, but much prefer to have a good idea of what Im doing with the day i.e. I like to go to work with a vague plan I can work from, so I dont just get there and not know what Im doing. Being disorganised is fine if you can cope with it, but I find it makes me dither and not get what I wanted done. Also it makes life harder generally i.e. forget to wash the dishes and you then have more dishes to wash later....


*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
Both. You need information to back up claims and ideas, but it also needs to make sense – you can't have something that doesnt make sense and accept it, unless you've made sense of the fact it doesnt make sense. I think this is because I can't do that, but maybe other's can? I just can't imagine how it would work...


*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
I need to feel comfortable in myself and for everyone to be happy too...I love it when I'm comfortable and others are comfortable with that. I find that if I can relax around people and be more myself and they accept it and are happy because of that then we all win. I would generally try and keep people happy even if it made me sad, but only for a very limited period of time – I'd probably just avoid the people who caused the bad feeling.


*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
Generally I like to think before doing or saying anything, otherwise I kind of babble at people. I can take ages to think of what I actually want to say though, so miss things a lot (I took a week to get back to someone on a question they threw at me “what do you want to do in the future?” because to me it was so big it needed me to examine it and find the perfect answer, with everything included).


*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
I like to know before I jump in most of the time, but sometimes I'll have a moment of just doing something and not really knowing why. I usually like things to have a reason, but I do feel really exhilarated when I do something without a good reason and it still works out.
Actions speak to me very loudly, but I need words too. For example, if I was sad and someone hugged me, that would make me feel a bit better because they were trying to show they cared, but words help clarify actions to me – so a hug and words like “I care” would reinforce it.


*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
Depends on which friend! Most of the time I'd stay in and watch the show, but I have a couple of friends I find I dont get really tired out by, they never put pressure on me to be fun and they just want to chill together, which is great. I enjoy everyone just relaxing, being themselves, enjoying themselves....I also find those times are when you get the best conversations from people and can explore ideas, feeling and get to know them even better. I love being with someone I find interesting and just listening to them talk (and it's even better if they dont care if I talk and theyre happy to just keep going).


*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
I get very tired and anxious. I tend to tell people what they need to do and get frustrated by them doing things wrong. I need to be alone to calm down and cant deal with people at all.


*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
When they expect or assume too much (pressure!) and when they think they're right when they've just taken in and not understood information i.e. an ex partner of mine would always throw out bits of information he'd picked up and I'd get annoyed because he didnt even try and understand it, so when questioned he'd be unable to explain it....


*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
I love listening to people tell me about themselves and their lives. I find people's lives fascinating. I also love hearing people's views on things, their reasoning and their opinions. I think it's because I'm learning new things as well as bonding.




*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
Probably things that I dont find interesting or arent relevant i.e. I wont pay attention to admin things unless I have to (I hate finance etc). Also things that just seem pointless, like a lot of TV shows (such as people buying houses etc – why do I need to watch that? I could learn what I needed to know to buy a house online and in half the time). I also seem to miss hints from people a lot – I never know if people like or dislike me etc.


*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
I dont really know...I think they see me as someone who's got issues but who's also funny and possibly not amazingly smart? I like to think I know a fair amount of stuff and get upset by the feeling they expect me to act a certain way (I like to act how I act at that time, no one can be one way all the time...). They also possibly see me as more capable than I am? I find I feel Im struggling and just about pulling through most of the time.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*


It depends on my energy levels and whats happening the next day...
1 – I have tomorrow free. I'd probably see a friend and do gaming and save the next day as a rest day. 
2 – I have work the next day. I'd be very likely to stay at home, draw, play games, listen to music etc.
3 – I had work the day before but nothing the day after. I'd probably take the morning to rest and see a friend later on if I felt up to it, if not I'd draw/read/game.
Generally I need to go for a walk every day though, or I feel really unwell (I need fresh air and something to get my circulation going because of my low blood pressure).
@Pavel @Barakiel @Greyhart @owlet 

Anyone else is more than welcome!!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I would guess INFP.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Kitty23 said:


> I would guess INFP.


Thanks! Would you mind explaining why?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Just from the questionnaire:
Functions: Fe-Ti, Se-Ni though I'm not 100% sure which order they're in (Fe seems pretty high).
Enneagram: 9w8-6w5-2w1


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

owlet said:


> Just from the questionnaire:
> Functions: Fe-Ti, Se-Ni though I'm not 100% sure which order they're in (Fe seems pretty high).
> Enneagram: 9w8-6w5-2w1


Thanks! How come you think those?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> Thanks! How come you think those?


I didn't sign up for this... Hang on :dejection:


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

No way INFP. Clearly introverted, Fe user.



> I need to feel comfortable in myself and for everyone to be happy too...I love it when I'm comfortable and others are comfortable with that. I find that if I can relax around people and be more myself and they accept it and are happy because of that then we all win. I would generally try and keep people happy even if it made me sad, but only for a very limited period of time – I'd probably just avoid the people who caused the bad feeling.


Fe



> 7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
> Gaming with friends – lots of laughing and chatting, getting to the end of one game, beating parts of another game – feeling like I was getting somewhere in the game and with my friends. It wasnt pointless, it wasnt me wasting my life. Pointless things make me so sad, because I feel Im running out of time all the time....
> I also find my memories of things are always tainted by my feelings about it i.e. if it's a happy memory then I'll have a rosy memory (I'll miss out anything bad that happened in that time) and vice versa for bad memories – Im not sure why this happens, my brain does it without me consciously meaning to.


Se + Ni



> 15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
> I get very tired and anxious. I tend to tell people what they need to do and get frustrated by them doing things wrong. I need to be alone to calm down and cant deal with people at all.


Either low Ti or Te. Introverted loop, needing to process everything, not able to act - typical introversion. 



> 12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
> Generally I like to think before doing or saying anything, otherwise I kind of babble at people. I can take ages to think of what I actually want to say though, so miss things a lot (I took a week to get back to someone on a question they threw at me “what do you want to do in the future?” because to me it was so big it needed me to examine it and find the perfect answer, with everything included).


That vaguely sounds like Ni dom. 



> Actions speak to me very loudly, but I need words too. For example, if I was sad and someone hugged me, that would make me feel a bit better because they were trying to show they cared, but words help clarify actions to me – so a hug and words like “I care” would reinforce it.


Fe-Ti. Seeking some kind of emotional reaction...Uhm...Actions are not enough, as you highly focus on judging the emotional atmosphere. I don't know how to explain it that it wouldn't sound stupid. 



> 10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
> Both. You need information to back up claims and ideas, but it also needs to make sense – you can't have something that doesnt make sense and accept it, unless you've made sense of the fact it doesnt make sense. I think this is because I can't do that, but maybe other's can? I just can't imagine how it would work...


Ti



> 18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
> Probably things that I dont find interesting or arent relevant i.e. I wont pay attention to admin things unless I have to (I hate finance etc). Also things that just seem pointless, like a lot of TV shows (such as people buying houses etc – why do I need to watch that? I could learn what I needed to know to buy a house online and in half the time)..


I guess it "seems" Te-ish, but I'd say this kind of logic is actually Ni-ish.

*INFJ I think. Feel free to question what I said, you know typology, I just said what seems most likely. *


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Apple Pine said:


> No way INFP. Clearly introverted, Fe user.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Very nice analysis  I think you could well be right!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Who are you in these conversation? Ni or Ne?

I saw this on funky mbti: 

Ni is my INFJ friend saying, “So and so’s problem is THIS and she’s pissed.” 

Ne is me saying, “I’m getting indistinct impressions and I think she’s mad at me, so I’m going to dig around more to see if I can get her to say what’s wrong.” 

Do you want to find the "absolute truth" (Ni)? or think several possibilities have the potential to be the truth (Ne)? 

"Ni and Ne may reach the same conclusion but Ne will be less certain in articulating that conclusion as an indisputable fact because since Ne is focused on external possibilities and doesn’t like to narrow things down like Ni does, Ne anticipates that with additional information their assumption may change." 

"Ne is expansive, pulling not only from the immediate environment but a fast storehouse of similar knowledge (Si), so it is good at reading connections between other people, but it is not good at magically coming up with an answer after sleeping on something, which is something Ni is known for. (Ni- ”Oh, the answer just came to me… I know what to do…”) Ne looks outward, eager for information and inspiration, with a desire to discuss, and Ni looks inward, looking at something from every angle before deciding if it fits in its inner framework. " 

"Ni is an INTJ I know articulating something as an absolute; and an (Ne) ENFP I know arguing with him that he doesn’t know that for sure."


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Kitty23 said:


> Who are you in these conversation? Ni or Ne?
> 
> I saw this on funky mbti:
> 
> ...


That's very interesting! How would you say an Ni dom would be if they had anxiety or low confidence though? Would they be more uncertain in their expression, but inwardly be fairly sure?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, you want to answer mbti questions as your natural self would. That is your true type


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Kitty23 said:


> Well, you want to answer mbti questions as your natural self would. That is your true type


Thanks! I did! I was just wondering about how you'd think Ni dom with anxiety etc would act?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh good! Hmm well I suppose a stressed/anxious INFJ might answer the questions impulsively and may think about the unimportant details. 
A stressed/anxious INTJ might answer the questions impulsively and ask/incorporate irrelevant information.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

@tine actions aren't what you should focus on - it's cognition, so how you think. (I'll come back with something more helpful later.)


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@tine I'm gonna second @Apple Pine and say INFJ. Everything he said was pretty spot on. 

Besides, I never saw a reason to doubt INFJ (although I haven't been here for quite some time). You are not a Te/Fi user whatsoever imo.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

I see many signs of Ni-Se perception (in that order) and I think that overall there is more Fe-Ti, though the Fe is clearly not dominant. At times, like with ending the relationship based on pro-cons, you seem to be more inclined towards Te, or to at least have higher Ti, but Ni users (particularly when dominant) seem more likely to perceive when something is not worth their time—seeing the essential things. Se seems to be how you balance yourself out and engage in leisure rather than the base, which appears to me as Ni.

So I think INFJ


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Kitty23 said:


> Oh good! Hmm well I suppose a stressed/anxious INFJ might answer the questions impulsively and may think about the unimportant details.
> A stressed/anxious INTJ might answer the questions impulsively and ask/incorporate irrelevant information.


Hmm thats interesting! I think I think about unimportant details a lot more - I get bothered by how people word things a lot when Im stressed (I get quite frustrated)



owlet said:


> @_tine_ actions aren't what you should focus on - it's cognition, so how you think. (I'll come back with something more helpful later.)


Thanks I look forward to it 



Gray Romantic said:


> @_tine_ I'm gonna second @_Apple Pine_ and say INFJ. Everything he said was pretty spot on.
> 
> Besides, I never saw a reason to doubt INFJ (although I haven't been here for quite some time). You are not a Te/Fi user whatsoever imo.


Thank you! How come?



fair phantom said:


> I see many signs of Ni-Se perception (in that order) and I think that overall there is more Fe-Ti, though the Fe is clearly not dominant. At times, like with ending the relationship based on pro-cons, you seem to be more inclined towards Te, or to at least have higher Ti, but Ni users (particularly when dominant) seem more likely to perceive when something is not worth their time—seeing the essential things. Se seems to be how you balance yourself out and engage in leisure rather than the base, which appears to me as Ni.
> 
> So I think INFJ


Thank you for the indepth analysis, thats very helpful


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@tine you're looking for affirimation a lot and goes along with others... You're very reflective of the group's values, not your own. I can see ISTP, but nothing else


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

@tine Fiiiiine, you got me. I'll actually do the explanation now, but I'm going to do it so you make the decision in the end, because I think it should come from you yourself.

Ni-Se:
Ni-Se tends to work in a complementary way, as do all functional pairs, but having them at either end of the functional stack means they're usually not working in balance. So, Ni is about perceiving patterns (of course subconsciously) that develops in a strong sense of what the result will be - seeing past the situation or object to the end result. As it's subjective, the perception works through an internal filter and can be disconnected from what actually is. Which is where Se comes in. Se is a preference for perceiving things as they are at that given moment - it takes the object out of the 'timeline' or 'context' and perceives it as it is then.

Fe-Ti:
Much like the above description, Fe and Ti work in balance in a developed individual. Fe is a preference for judging by the general consensus of what's appropriate for the 'group', but that group can be any kind at any time - it might be that if the Fe user is in a very conservative environment, they grow up with the general consensus being that, for example, it's valued that people to always marry. Fe users can push their valuations outwards, almost to test if they still fit into the general consensus, and if they don't the Fe user may begin to question themselves and, if in a very different environment for a long period of time, they may begin to change their valuations into something that better matches the new general consensus. On the other hand, Ti is introverted, and so subjective and relatively insular. Ti prefers to judge based on what makes sense to them - or what fits into their mental bookshelf that they've crafted from a young age. If something doesn't fit, they have to decide whether to restructure their bookshelf to accommodate it, or they reject it. 

So, which functions do you feel are stronger in yourself?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Hmm thats interesting! I think I think about unimportant details a lot more - I get bothered by how people word things a lot when Im stressed (I get quite frustrated)


Then maybe you are an INFJ  

"How would you write a novel?

Te: Write an outline with an estimated word count and charted plot points / progression for each subsequent chapter.

Ti: Invent a logically consistent world that makes sense from a narrative point of view, and perhaps go some way in inventing languages along the way.

Fe: Decide what emotional impact you want your novel to have, and find an appropriate way to express difficult themes without alienating the reader.

Fi: Find a theme that resonates with a deep personal belief or experience, and write it mostly for yourself.


Ne: Start writing. After a few chapters you wind up with 45 main characters and subsequent plot lines all running simultaneously. 


Ni: Spend months and even years visualizing every element of your highly conceptual story, then sit down and write it without much revision. 


Se: Emphasis is on impacting sentences and intense experiences for the reader. Sensory details are devoid of emotional sentiment.

Si: Focuses on those archetypes and themes that are significant to you, often supplemented by a vast library of reading experience. Natural sense of plot structure.

Combine these and you can see how writers tap into different functions. Something I have noticed is that N writers often incorporate description to try and ground their story or make it seem more real, whereas sensor writers usually tap into their intuitive functions to branch out into unexplored territories. Feelers might dip into thinking to structure their worlds with logic and/or explore different principles, just as thinkers might explore emotions through their writing. 

Often our lower functions are how we “play” so we access them during writing. "

This site is really good and fast at explaining the functions:

Have you ever explained cognitive functions? If... - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Gray Romantic said:


> @_tine_ you're looking for affirimation a lot and goes along with others... You're very reflective of the group's values, not your own. I can see ISTP, but nothing else


I agree I like a consensus, but also wont let people change my mind if Im very sure of something...



owlet said:


> @_tine_ Fiiiiine, you got me. I'll actually do the explanation now, but I'm going to do it so you make the decision in the end, because I think it should come from you yourself.
> 
> Ni-Se:
> Ni-Se tends to work in a complementary way, as do all functional pairs, but having them at either end of the functional stack means they're usually not working in balance. So, Ni is about perceiving patterns (of course subconsciously) that develops in a strong sense of what the result will be - seeing past the situation or object to the end result. As it's subjective, the perception works through an internal filter and can be disconnected from what actually is. Which is where Se comes in. Se is a preference for perceiving things as they are at that given moment - it takes the object out of the 'timeline' or 'context' and perceives it as it is then.
> ...


Thanks!! I think Ni and Ti are very strong, then Fe, then Se...(Those were very nice descriptions!) Does Ni and Ti high up mean INFJ is more likely than ISTP do you think?



Kitty23 said:


> Then maybe you are an INFJ
> 
> "How would you write a novel?
> 
> ...


Oh thanks!! I think Id be a mix of Ni (I have to let things unravel in my mind before I can write anything properly), then Ti and then Si.....


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> Thanks!! I think Ni and Ti are very strong, then Fe, then Se...(Those were very nice descriptions!) Does Ni and Ti high up mean INFJ is more likely than ISTP do you think?


Hm, if you think Ni in particular is very strong, then INFJ, but if you think Ti in particular, ISTP. The aux function can be difficult to notice in yourself, as it's got the opposite function to your dominant, in that i.e. a Ji dom will have Pe aux, so it can be more natural/comfortable to go over to the tertiary.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

owlet said:


> Hm, if you think Ni in particular is very strong, then INFJ, but if you think Ti in particular, ISTP. The aux function can be difficult to notice in yourself, as it's got the opposite function to your dominant, in that i.e. a Ji dom will have Pe aux, so it can be more natural/comfortable to go over to the tertiary.


Im not 100% sure I understand what you mean...


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> Im not 100% sure I understand what you mean...


If you're struggling to work out INFJ vs ISTP, try to focus on your dominant function aka. your most natural/unconscious function that you immediately use.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

@tine I'm going to read your questionnaire more thoroughly later. However, I am getting a lot of Fe, Ti, Ni, and Se. Not in that order of course, so I'm thinking INFJ fits for you. ISTP is a close second, but your Fe seems too strong to be your inferior.


----------



## Pavel (Aug 8, 2015)

You need to meditate!


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

owlet said:


> If you're struggling to work out INFJ vs ISTP, try to focus on your dominant function aka. your most natural/unconscious function that you immediately use.


I think I use Fe more than Se, so lean more to INFJ (my Se is very sporadic and anxiety-inducing).


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> @_tine_ I'm going to read your questionnaire more thoroughly later. However, I am getting a lot of Fe, Ti, Ni, and Se. Not in that order of course, so I'm thinking INFJ fits for you. ISTP is a close second, but your Fe seems too strong to be your inferior.


That would be great, thanks!  Haha cool!


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Pavel said:


> You need to meditate!


(I cant)


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> I think I use Fe more than Se, so lean more to INFJ (my Se is very sporadic and anxiety-inducing).


No no, I meant do you use Ni or Ti more? It can be particularly difficult to discern an extroverted function in yourself.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

owlet said:


> No no, I meant do you use Ni or Ti more? It can be particularly difficult to discern an extroverted function in yourself.


How do you notice your own dominantly function?


----------



## Pavel (Aug 8, 2015)

tine said:


> (I cant)


(why?)


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Pavel said:


> (why?)


My brain doesnt allow it


----------



## Pavel (Aug 8, 2015)

tine said:


> My brain doesnt allow it


Tine, you can't tell 'no' to yourself. Find ways.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Pavel said:


> Tine, you can't tell 'no' to yourself. Find ways.


Well the thing is I dont 'meditate' as such, but I relax and clear my mind/focus by drawing - I cant just sit in a room and do nothing though, my mind gets anxious...


----------



## Pavel (Aug 8, 2015)

tine said:


> Well the thing is I dont 'meditate' as such, but I relax and clear my mind/focus by drawing - I cant just sit in a room and do nothing though, my mind gets anxious...


That's the same!
I'm very glad you do this.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Pavel said:


> That's the same!
> I'm very glad you do this.


Ahh good! xD Thanks  I havent done it for a little while because of being busy, but I did chill a lot with my friend (we watched Roy Zimmerman videos!)


----------



## Pavel (Aug 8, 2015)

tine said:


> Ahh good! xD Thanks  I havent done it for a little while because of being busy, but I did chill a lot with my friend (we watched Roy Zimmerman videos!)


Who's that?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Pavel said:


> Who's that?


Very left wing American guy!


----------



## Pavel (Aug 8, 2015)

tine said:


> Very left wing American guy!


He sounds fun!


----------

